# Caveats to be aware if before applying for a PNP



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I did search and couldn't find if there are any caveats in applying for a PNP. However, I remember reading somewhere that you are restricted to live and work only in the province that nominates you for a stipulated period. Is that correct? If yes, for how long? What are the other rules that need to be adhered to in you chose to apply for PNP?

After calculating the crs pool points, I don't think I stand a chance without PNP nomination but at the same time, I am concerned about limiting myself to a smaller job market. I will be looking for jobs in IT and maybe even IT support if required and a niche set of jobs in healthcare IT which require HL7 knowledge. Please suggest if I'm better off waiting for BC and Alberta to accept applications or apply for Saskatchewan PNP? Are there are any other provinces that are accepting applications right now, which have a decent job market for IT?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Part of the process of applying for PNP and the PR based on the provincial nomination is tha you sign an undertaking of your intention to live and work within the province that nominates you.

If you arrive in Canada with a Provincial Nomination and do not convince CIC you intend to live and work there you may be aske to withdraw you PR application based on that nomination.

Once PR is gained you have the same rights as any other resident of Canada.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

JGK said:


> Part of the process of applying for PNP and the PR based on the provincial nomination is tha you sign an undertaking of your intention to live and work within the province that nominates you.
> 
> If you arrive in Canada with a Provincial Nomination and do not convince CIC you intend to live and work there you may be aske to withdraw you PR application based on that nomination.
> 
> Once PR is gained you have the same rights as any other resident of Canada.


I spoke with my consultant today and he confirmed that I will be restricted to the province that nominates me. However, he did say that, if I secure job elsewhere, I should be able to submit that job offer letter to CIC and that they will approve the request to move out of the province. I asked if there is a time limit only after which I can seek job out of the province reg. which he wasn't clear.


----------

